# Old Kentucky Grilled Steak



## Raine (Jun 9, 2004)

Old Kentucky Grilled Steak

 2 tablespoons  olive oil
 1 1/3 tablespoons  Dijon mustard
 2 2/3 tablespoons  Bourbon
 3 1/2 tablespoons  soy sauce
 1 1/3 tablespoons  red wine vinegar
 2  teaspoons  steak sauce
 1 1/3 tablespoons  red onion -- minced
 2  teaspoons  garlic -- minced
 2  teaspoons  ginger root -- minced
 2  teaspoons  salt
 1 1/3 teaspoons  black pepper -- freshly ground
                       london broil
Combined all ingredients.  Score both sides of meat (London Broil) with
several 1/4" deep gashes or pierce all over with skewer or sharp fork
Place meat in zip lock bag or shallow baking dish and cover with marinade.
Refrigerate for at least one day.  Turning meat occasionally.  Grill.  Allow
meat to rest at least 3 to 5 minutes prior to slicing.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 7, 2004)

*Steak*

Thanks Rainee for this marinade recipe.  I usually prefer London Broil steaks as they  have more flavor than the higher priced more tender ones.  I buy Black Angus choice meat and sometimes I marinate and sometimes not, but it is always flavorful and tender.  I will use your recipe in the next few days. 


GO DUCKS


----------

